# How Do You Preserve Your Morels?



## morchella_amore (Apr 11, 2013)

I've read several different suggestions on what works best - what have you found to be the best way to preserve your extra morels to get you through until the next season? Freezing? Dehydrating? Any tips on your preferred method?


----------

